

With shift to web, Microsoft's future becomes cloudy - angstrom
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=126388337&sc=17&f=1001

======
F_J_H
Apparently, Bill Gates saw this coming a long time ago...

<http://www.scripting.com/disruption/mail.html>

Key lines: "The broad and rich foundation of the internet will unleash a
"services wave" of applications and experiences available instantly over the
internet to millions of users...This coming "services wave" will be very
disruptive. "

------
TheSOB88
_Cloud_ y... zing

